# Replacing speakers inside Beats headphones



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

I recently bought a pair of fake Beats headphones from China and obviously, I got scammed and they sound terrible. I'm not too sure how else I could describe the sound from it apart from it sounding mushed together (can't hear the layers of music and sounds flat) and sometimes I can only hear the background music but not singing. 
From the box, it says its a Studio and I was wondering if there is any cheap way I could replace the speakers inside it. (or whatever other way I could make it sound better) And also any special tools I might need? 

The only reason I'm going to such a trouble instead of buying another pair/using earphones is because I like the look of it, to be honest, and I think it'd be fun to do some hands-on tinkering. 

Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Most likely, no.

BG


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

Most likely I can't make it sound better in any way or most likely I can't do it cheaply?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The 'proper' headphones will likely have the inside plastic moulding shaped, 'tuned' and padded/insulated for the specific speakers they use, the cheapest and easiest way would be to just replace the fakes with real ones :sigh:


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

Fair enough then, its just that I wouldn't spend $300 on a pair of headphones. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

There's lots of cheaper headphones that sound just as good, possibly better, depending on what's being played i.e. games, music etc. There's even headphones acoustically tuned to different styles of music (Rap/R&B, Rock etc.).

If possible, try visiting a local PC/music-equipment shop where you can try the different h'phones, to see which ones sound good for you and also how comfy they are (a lot of PC-stores let you use your MP3-player for your favourite sounds), then you can compare the prices online.


----------

